# XFree Fonts unreadable

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

noch eine frage:

in /var/log/messages finde ich folgende meldungen vor:

xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1 (unreadable) 

May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont (unreadable)

May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable)

May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable)

May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable)

hat dazu jemand eine idee?

im forum gibts schon 2-3 solcher fragen -> unanswered  :Sad: 

ja: permissions sind richtig und diese files sind vorhanden...

thx

----------

## rblock

Hallo,

kannst Du mir mal verraten, wie Du die Fonts installiert hast?

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1 (unreadable)

 

Bei mir liegt dieses "Type1" Verzeichnis unter  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/" und nicht unter "/usr/share/fonts/".

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont (unreadable)

 

Hier umgekehrt: Bei mir unter "/usr/share/fonts/".

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable)

 

Das müsste eigentlich o.k. sein, es sei denn, es liegt bei Dir unter dem anderen Basispfad.

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable)
> 
> May 26 23:58:48 localhost xfs: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable)

 

Diese beiden habe ich gar nicht. Und die Rechte der Verzeichnisse sind auch wirklich auf "0755" gesetzt?

Nachdenkliche Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

>kannst Du mir mal verraten, wie Du die Fonts installiert hast?

emerge <fontname>

>Diese beiden habe ich gar nicht. Und die Rechte der Verzeichnisse sind 

>auch wirklich auf "0755" gesetzt?

ja, wie ich schon sagte...

danke,

ciao

----------

## rblock

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> emerge <fontname>

 

Das ist etwas überraschend, denn bei mir kommt in diesem Fall:

```
/home/reiner # es decoratives

Execute command emerge -s decoratives

Searching...

[ Results for search key : decoratives ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Unerklärliche Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, sorry - war etwas ungenau.

es gibt so diverse fontpackages und da hab ich halt kräftig zugeschlagen  :Smile: 

ich hab nur truetype händisch in die XF86Config eingetragen...

hast du vielleicht eine idee?? soll ich auf xorg umstellen?

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> soll ich auf xorg umstellen?

 

Kann nie schaden   :Smile: 

----------

## rblock

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> es gibt so diverse fontpackages und da hab ich halt kräftig zugeschlagen  

 

Und ich dachte schon ich hätte fast alles an Fonts installiert, was es gibt.  :Wink: 

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> ich hab nur truetype händisch in die XF86Config eingetragen...

 

Etwas kurios, dass es bei Dir woanders gelandet ist als bei mir, da wir doch beide mit emerge arbeiten, oder?  :Confused: 

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hast du vielleicht eine idee?? soll ich auf xorg umstellen?

 

Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, allerdings heißt es ja auch: "Never change a winning team." Und solange es keine schwerwiegenden Probleme gibt, sehe ich keinen Grund umzusteigen, oder?  :Smile: 

Und wenn ich es doch versuchen sollte, werde ich natürlich vorher meine Partitionen per True Image sichern, damit ich, sollte etwas fehlschlagen, ohne Probleme mein lauffähiges System wieder herstellen kann. Den Fehler es vorher nicht zu sichern habe ich nur einmal gemacht.  :Wink: 

Da fällt mir gerade ein: Sind die Verzeichnisangaben bei Dir in der XF86Config und der fs/config identisch? Bei mir stehen in der fs/config z.B. auch die Pfade zu den decoratives und western obwohl die Pfade gar nicht existieren.  :Confused:   Sind die nun standardmäßig dort eingetragen oder ist bei einer Fontinstallation bei mir was schief gegangen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

VorsichtigVerwirrte Grüße

----------

## jay

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wenn ich es doch versuchen sollte, werde ich natürlich vorher meine Partitionen per True Image sichern, damit ich, sollte etwas fehlschlagen, ohne Probleme mein lauffähiges System wieder herstellen kann. Den Fehler es vorher nicht zu sichern habe ich nur einmal gemacht.  

 

quickpkg ist hier Dein Freund.  Damit kannst Du das xfree "wegpacken" und bei problemen mit xorg wieder entpacken ohne alles neu kompilieren zu müssen. Ist doch viel einfacher als die ganze Partition zu kopieren....

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Etwas kurios, dass es bei Dir woanders gelandet ist als bei mir, da wir doch beide mit emerge arbeiten, oder?  

 

ja klar  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Never change a winning team

 

ja, bei mir dasselbe... vor allem weiß ich nicht, ob die probleme dann behoben sind  :Sad: 

ich glaube wir kommen der sache näher - danke für deine bemühungen!!

welche fs/conf meinst du? /etc/fonts/fonts.conf???

hast du xfs am laufen? (ladet xfs defaultmäßig?)

bzw. sind deine fonts - gestochen - scharf?

was bringt bei dir "xdpyinfo | grep resolution"

danke,

ciao

----------

## rblock

 *jay wrote:*   

> quickpkg ist hier Dein Freund.  Damit kannst Du das xfree "wegpacken" und bei problemen mit xorg wieder entpacken ohne alles neu kompilieren zu müssen. Ist doch viel einfacher als die ganze Partition zu kopieren....

 

Hm, habe ich noch gar nicht gewusst. Danke!  :Smile: 

Aber ab und zu eine Vollsicherung ist auch nicht schlecht, oder.  :Wink: 

Sichere Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, quickpkg ist gut! weil da werden binaries erstellt und brauchen nicht immer neu kompiliert werden = zeitersparnis.

dh. große pakete "binarisieren" und man erspart sich mal viel zeit -> oder?

ciao

----------

## rblock

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> welche fs/conf meinst du? /etc/fonts/fonts.conf???

 

Ich meine die "/etc/X11/fs/config".  :Smile: 

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hast du xfs am laufen? (ladet xfs defaultmäßig?)

 

Ja, mit "rc-update -a xfs default" eingebunden.

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> bzw. sind deine fonts - gestochen - scharf?
> 
> was bringt bei dir "xdpyinfo | grep resolution"

 

Ja, sie sind gestochen scharf, selbst auf meinen beiden TFTs.  :Wink:  Und die Auflösung ist genau die, die ich eingestellt habe, nämlich 91 DPI.

Du musst in der Datei "/etc/fonts/local.conf"

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
> 
> <!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations --><fontconfig>
> ...

 

das hier fett und unterstrichen Hervorgehobene einfügen.

Ausserdem muss mit "rc-update -a xfs default" der X-Fontserver installiert werden/worden sein.  :Smile: 

Erst dann kannst Du im Kontrollzentrum unter "Erscheinungsbild/Schriften/Anti-Aliasing" die Kantenglättung und as Sub-Pixel-Hinting, Typ RGB, aktivieren.

Weiterhin solltest Du Deinen Monitor in Zentimeter vermessen und dann "Auflösung / Zentimeter x 2,54" errechnen. Dies ergibt bei mir "1280 / 36 x 2,54 = 91" (so ca.!). Dieser Wert muss wie folgt eingetragen werden:

In der "/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers":

 *Quote:*   

> :0 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91
> 
> :1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 :1 vt8
> 
> :2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 :2 vt9
> ...

 

Die Einträge :1 bis :5 dienen zum Start paralleler X-Sessions.  :Wink: 

In der "/usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/Xserver":

 *Quote:*   

> :0 local@tty1 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 -nolisten tcp vt7
> 
> :1 local@tty2 reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 -nolisten tcp :1 vt8
> 
> :2 local@tty3 reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 -nolisten tcp :2 vt9
> ...

 

Danach müsste es eigentlich gut aussehen.  :Smile: 

Gutaussehende Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

super super super!!

das probier ich gleich aus!

danke, einstweilen  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, viel besser!!!

ich werd mich da noch ein wenig spielen, aber so ist es schon viel besser, soweit ich sehen kann  :Smile: 

juhuuu

----------

## rblock

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> ich werd mich da noch ein wenig spielen, aber so ist es schon viel besser, soweit ich sehen kann 

 

Woooooran wirst Du noch rumspielen?  :Twisted Evil: 

Grinsende Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

na mit den "unreadable" fonts...   :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry - will keinen neuen thread anfangen, aber meine aussage bezüglich "quickpkg" stimmt schon oder?

da wird von einem bereits kompilierten & installierten packet eine binary erzeugt -> diese kann man dann schneller installieren, als neu zu kompilieren.

oder?

----------

## jay

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> sorry - will keinen neuen thread anfangen, aber meine aussage bezüglich "quickpkg" stimmt schon oder?
> 
> da wird von einem bereits kompilierten & installierten packet eine binary erzeugt -> diese kann man dann schneller installieren, als neu zu kompilieren.
> 
> 

 

Genau   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jay

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ab und zu eine Vollsicherung ist auch nicht schlecht, oder. 
> 
> 

 

Das bestreitet niemand   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KaterGonzo

Hmm,

ich habe das heute so gemacht und ausgerechnet, dass mein Wert 70,2 sein müsste. Doch daraufhin konnte ich keine Veeränderung verbuchen. Ok, dann habe ich 96dpi eingetragen und was sehe ich dann: Die Schriften sind in der kompletten KDE riesig, nur in den Browsern noch genauso schrumpelig, mickrig und hässlich wie immer!

Was kann ich tun, damit meine Schriften in den Browsern normal angezeig wird? Ich hatte es schonmal, dass alles schön funktioniert hat, aber nach der Neuinstallation kommt wieder der Fehler auf, dass bei einigen Programmen die Schrift so klein und schrumpelig ist...

Wer kann mir helfen?

----------

## KaterGonzo

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: In dem Browser ist nicht alles so mickrig. Wenn ich hier in dem Textfeld die Antwort schreibe, wird die Schrift sauber angezeigt. Der Rest im Browser zeigt aber die bröseligen und mickrigen Fonts an.

Kann es sein, dass die Browser die Schriftgröße bzw. die Renderoptionen von woanders holen? Also das System (KDE) die Fonts mit 96dpi, die Browser aber weiterhin mit 75dpi?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

welcher browser?

bei mozilla (und auch firefox) kannst du die dpi einstellen...

ciao

----------

## KaterGonzo

Gnome-Browser, mozilla, firefox und Konqeror. alle machen die gleichen Probleme und das, was ich eigentlich aussagen möchte ist, dass es einige Programme gibt, die die Schrift falsch anzeigen. Ich habe Adobe Photoshop unter Linux am Laufen und dort sind die Schriften auch so.

Ich habe Gentoo neu aufgesetzt und es war vorher nicht so!!!! Kann das auch irgendwie an den True Type Schriften oder sowas liegen? Ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, aber es könnte doch sein, dass da vielleicht Probleme mit den TrueTypeFonts gibt, oder?

Bitte helft mir !!!

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

hmmm hast du die truetype (emerge corefonts) fonts emerged?

bzw. welche fonts hast du installiert und welche nicht?

ich hab zB die corefonts, sharefonts, freefonts...

ciao

----------

## KaterGonzo

hephaistos6,

wenn du vor mir stehen würdest, würde ich Dir einen dicken Knutscher geben!!!!   :Smile: 

Es lag einfach nur an den fehlenden Fonts, die nicht auf dem System waren und es ist doch klar: In der Regel werden doch alle Webseiten mit Times New Roman oder Verdana erstellt. Und diese waren ja nicht auf dem System!!!

Ich habe mir über Wochen Infos über die tiefen des Xservers geholt und einfach kein Ergebnis erreicht!!! Aber jetzt, nachdem ich die Fonts emerged habe, funzt alles wunderbar.

Einen riesen Dank!!!

----------

## ank666

Hallo, 

also bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

emergt habe ich corefonts, sharefonts und freefonts.

Mein Log sagt folgendes beim start von xorg-x11:

```
Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/usr/share/fonts/75dpi (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1 (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/util (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/local (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/truetype (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable)

Sep 29 15:31:20 ikarus xfs[9375]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable)
```

So jetzt bitte langsam und für Dummies, was und wo muss ich editieren

damit die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr kommt und ich ein gutes Schriftbild habe

PS: Man muss dazu sagen das es ein paar Verzeichnisse wirklich nicht gibt,

ist das i.O. oder habe ich etwas vergessen zu konfigurieren/emergen?

----------

## MaDDeePee

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiterhin solltest Du Deinen Monitor in Zentimeter vermessen und dann "Auflösung / Zentimeter x 2,54" errechnen. Dies ergibt bei mir "1280 / 36 x 2,54 = 91" (so ca.!). Dieser Wert muss wie folgt eingetragen werden:
> 
> In der "/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers":
> ...

 

Hi all  :Smile: 

Ich weiß der Thread ist steinalt...

...aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Howto, wie ich automatisch nen grafischen Login auf vt8 usw bekomme? (Aktuelles gentoo, KDE4.x)

Kann mir jemand helfen?

```
cat /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers 

# $Xorg: Xserv.ws.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:17 cpqbld Exp $

#

# Xservers file, workstation prototype

#

# This file should contain an entry to start the server on the

# local display; if you have more than one display (not screen),

# you can add entries to the list (one per line).  If you also

# have some X terminals connected which do not support XDMCP,

# you can add them here as well.  Each X terminal line should

# look like:

#       XTerminalName:0 foreign

#

:0 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X vt7 -nolisten tcp

:1 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8 -nolisten tcp

#:1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 vt8 -layout Layout1 -nolisten tcp
```

ist da was falsch?

Ansonsten als Info vielleicht noch:

```
cat .xinitrc 

exec startkde

```

```
 rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                                                                                                                                                         

           checkroot | boot                                                                                                                                                         

               clock | boot                                                                                                                                                         

         consolefont | boot                                                                                                                                                         

          consolekit |      default                                                                                                                                                 

               cupsd |      default                                                                                                                                                 

                 gpm | boot                                                                                                                                                         

                hald |      default                                                                                                                                                 

             hddtemp |      default                                                                                                                                                 

            hostname | boot                                                                                                                                                         

             hotplug | boot                                                                                                                                                         

             keymaps | boot                                                                                                                                                         

          lm_sensors | boot                                                                                                                                                         

               local | boot                                                                                                                                                         

          localmount | boot                                                                                                                                                         

             modules | boot                                                                                                                                                         

               mysql |      default                                                                                                                                                 

              net.lo | boot                                                                                                                                                         

            netmount |      default                                                                                                                                                 

          ntp-client |      default                                                                                                                                                 

             numlock | boot                                                                                                                                                         

           rmnologin | boot                                                                                                                                                         

                sshd |      default                                                                                                                                                 

           syslog-ng | boot                          

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron | boot                          

              vmware |      default                  

                 xdm |      default             
```

und:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/xdm 

# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-4.3 | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

#

# KDE-specific note:

# - If you are using kdeprefix go with "kdm-4.Y", e.g. "kdm-4.3".

#     You can find possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# - Else, if you are using KDE 3 enter "kdm-3.5"

# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# Set whether xorg should depend on hald or not. If set to 'auto' then the init

# script tries to determine the dependency on hald automatically, by examining

# xorg.conf files on various locations. If you have built xorg without hal

# use-flag, you should set 'no' here.  If xorg has been built with hal then you

# may set 'auto' or 'yes' here.

# Possible values are: [ yes | no | auto ]

NEEDS_HALD="auto"

```

Help help help!  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Daniel

----------

